# Your city's police force



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Show your city's police force.

From Hong Kong









































































HK Police SDU (Special Duties Unit)




























*"Bad boys, bad boys; Whatcha gonna do, whatcha gonna do; When they come for you"*


----------



## Overground (Apr 11, 2005)

Vancouver Police Department.

















Vancouver Police Pipe Band at the Netherlands National Tattoo


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## Day Release (Jul 5, 2005)

UK Police




















































































































































































































































An Anti Terrorism/Firearms Vehicle









A heavily modified black armoured Land Rover Defender
110 used by Staffordshire Police. It features extensive
modifications to the bonnet sides and roof of the vehicle,
leaving room for only two small blue lights on its front bull bar.

Public Order Duties and Armed Response Pics 



















Armed Response Vehicle


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Montreal pigs


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Hong Kong's police force resembles that of London except most HK cops are armed. The revolver is the standard issue of handgun given to a HK cop.


----------



## Day Release (Jul 5, 2005)

The HK police was founded along the lines of the London Metropolitan police and both forces have in the past worked closely together :wink2: 

Added a few more pics of UK Police Vehicles (above) kay:


----------



## Day Release (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## AdamDeLonge (Aug 16, 2005)

I can't find pics from the Police of Madrid.
But the color of the Police here are similar than the colors of the police from London. But the blue parts are more dark.

The models of the cars are:

-BMW X5, Ford Explorer, Mercedes M-Klass ===> SERCAM *(MADRID RESCUE SERVICE) and the National Police.*
-Nissan Almera (the short and the large mod), Nissan Primera, Nissan Maxima, Nissan Terrano II, Mercedes Sprinter and Vario, Peugeot Partner, Citröen Partner, Renault Laguna, Peugeot 306 ===> *Local Police*
-Citröen C5, Nissan Patrol, Renault Laguna ===> GUARDIA CIVIL (A Police which is like a second Spanish Army)
-Volvo XC, Toyotas, Nissans, Citröens, Renaults ===> The polic from highways (I don't know the correct name in english)


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

^^^^ some picture of Madrid Police

*SERCAM- Rescue service*















































*Local Madrid Police*







































National Police 

































































Guardia Civil


----------



## AdamDeLonge (Aug 16, 2005)

Thank you willioooooo


----------



## wrabbit (May 14, 2005)

More from Chicago (last month's ticker-tape parade for the White Sox (US baseball's World Series winners!!!)):


----------



## cincobarrio (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ejd03 (Oct 23, 2003)

Vancouver police :naughty:


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

Is it only me? I hope it's just me, but wherever I go in the states, every police vehicles were the same except for the color.


----------



## chris9 (Jul 22, 2003)

dhuwman said:


> Is it only me? I hope it's just me, but wherever I go in the states, every police vehicles were the same except for the color.


That is Correct, always Ford Crown Victoria and Chevy Impala. That does not apply to FBI, which has a variety of vehicles including exclusive ones.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

True that most cops in The United States or Canada either use a Ford Crown Victoria or Chevy Impala. Some cops in Europe use the same vehicles like the ones in Russia. 

Anyway, Hong Kong is one of the few modern police force where officers rarely use a patrol car. In fact, alot of it's officers are on the beat, that means they walk!


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

WANCH said:


> True that most cops in The United States or Canada either use a Ford Crown Victoria or Chevy Impala. Some cops in Europe use the same vehicles like the ones in Russia.
> 
> Anyway, Hong Kong is one of the few modern police force where officers rarely use a patrol car. In fact, alot of it's officers are on the beat, that means they walk!



which I guess is sort of normal considering the size of the city for its population, and I never went there, but traffic must be kind of hard to really patrol in no?


----------



## Gonzza (Oct 6, 2005)

Stockholm cops

The Woman in the middle is quite hot huh?  













































The ideal cop  









K-9









Helicopter









this hayabusa is hot









LOGO


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

/\ Bläää


----------

